# Divide county North Dakota tractor show July 2004



## bontai Joe

Here is a tractor show in Divide County North Dakota, on July 16, 17 and 18, 2004. Here is a link:

http://www.crosbynd.com/events.htm


Here is a link to other events in Divide county, it looks like a busy summer there:

http://www.crosbynd.com/

And thanks to Bear for the heads up on this one!


----------



## bear

this is a great show threshing, plowing, sawmill, car show parade saturday and sunday, auction friday, toy show, flea market and lots of other things to keep you entertained. free camping as well.
heres some pics of last years show


----------



## bear

emerson brantingham big 4


----------



## bear

threshing with steam power


----------



## bear

avery


----------



## bear

another avery


----------



## bear

flour city


----------



## bear

i finally got picture site figured out:headclap: 
heres link to show pics from 2003 and 2004 just click my pics
http://aolcanada.aol.ca/ygp/index.html?sn=Scottmoyse


----------

